
Scanning Dead Salmon in fMRI Machine Highlights Risk of Red Herrings - chaostheory
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/09/fmrisalmon/
======
qwzybug
I feel compelled to link to some prior work in this area, 2002's A Dead Fish
Gains the Power of Observation by Zammuto et al. (I can't find the books, they
must be in La Jolla:
[http://www.last.fm/music/The+Books/_/A+Dead+Fish+Gains+the+P...](http://www.last.fm/music/The+Books/_/A+Dead+Fish+Gains+the+Power+of+Observation))

